# One twin seems to be sweaty



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
My two are 9 days old and we have noticed that our boy seems to be quite damp on his back after he's been snoozing.  It doesn't smell of sick / formula or urine.

The temp in the room is around 18-19C and he is wearing cotton vest and cotton baby gro.  He has had a sheet lightly placed over him (the midwife had him swaddled in it last week).

HV will be here tomorrow but if you can offer advice, we would be greatful.
Thanks


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Smiley!

Hope you are ok?

Is Daniel well in himself ie.. Feeding well etc. Have you checked his temperature? 

I would say if all is ok you probably have nothing to worry about but i would chat to your hv tomorrow anyway! If you are worried about him in any other way you should seek medical advice.

Sorry can't be more specific!

Let me know how you are

Luv V xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  We will ask the HV today but he seems fine in himself, quite perky and alert, his nappies are fine and he doesn't feel hot on the forehead.


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Glitter!!

Glad he is ok in self, 

Let me know how you get on with hv

Luv V xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there,
HV happy with him. He's still a little yellower than his sister but he is also gaining weight and the sweat hasn't caused the HV any alarm. Phew


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Hun!!

Glad all is ok  Always best to be on the safe side when it comes to little ones!!

Luv V xx


----------

